# dust be gone mask



## geoff3 (12 Jan 2011)

Hello and greetings.
I am just about to start cutting some MDF, and wish to purchase
a Dust be Gone mask, the only agent for this product I can find in the UK
is..
Turners Retreat
The Woodworkers Source
Snape Lane
Harworth
Nottinghamshire
DN11 8NE
But are out of stock for the large size, I am told I will have to wait A month
for them to restock.

does any one know were I can get one without having to wait as long as a month.
Thanks In advance Geoff3


----------



## Blister (12 Jan 2011)

My advice is this 

DON'T BUY ONE 

I had one and all the dust went !!! up my nose 

I sent it back for a refund that was given without question 

MDF dust is BAD NEWS so I would say you need the best dust mask you can buy 

Just my 2p worth 

Hope it helps


----------



## geoff3 (13 Jan 2011)

Thanks for that Blister,
You are the only person I have hered that did not 
like the dust be gone.
Geoff3


----------



## pren (22 Jan 2011)

Hi.

I've no experience of the Dust be Gone mask but I have one of these It's not as cumbersome as it looks and keeps all the fine MDF dust out brilliantly.


----------

